# Died because I didn't forward a post



## Gaurav (Oct 9, 2015)

Listen to me folks, 
I’m here to tell you a message! 

DO NOT exit this poem, 
Or you’ll die in 13 seconds. 

I am that unfortunate soul, 
Who read a Facebook post! 

I should have forwarded it to 9 groups, 
But I was too adamant to do so. 

I was told to write my crush’s name, 
I wrote my plumber’s name instead. 

I thought I had trolled the post, 
But my death life itself became a troll. 

Everyone in heaven laughs at me, 
I died because I didn’t forward a post. 

My sincere request to all you guys, 
Please follow the steps given below.


 Shout your name 161 times in your neighbor's bathroom.


 Then shout the name of your favorite chimpanzee.


 Go to the nearest public place and yell, “All hail Voldemort!” exactly 133 times.


Forward this poem to 199 groups and you’ll still die in the next 33 microseconds. Good Riddance.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 9, 2015)

lmao... there is someone out THERE.. who will follow allll these steps and believe this to be true... not meee.... well, maybe I should... jusssst in case.. ummmm, anyway.. love this.. [you ARE joking... right? ]


----------



## Sonata (Oct 9, 2015)

That really did make me laugh - thank you!


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 10, 2015)

I just had to read it as soon as I saw the title. Original,  thought provoking and we'll written. It also made me laugh in a strange way.  Please post more.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 10, 2015)

Wonderful!  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## am_hammy (Oct 10, 2015)

Gaurav said:


> Listen to me folks,
> I’m here to tell you a message!
> 
> DO NOT exit this poem,
> ...



I just had to read it =p 

This is awesome. Usually I stay away from stuff like that on facebook but I couldn't resist this one.

The only nits I have are suggested in red, as it tripped me up when I was reading it. It has a decent flow and your rhythm is really nice, which is the only reason why I mention the particular lines as trippy for me. This really was a great poem. Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone for your comments! I am glad to know you all enjoyed it.


----------

